# Lanverbindung zwischen XP und Win7



## Eiren (5. März 2011)

Hallo! Ich bräcuhte schnell Hilfe.
Ich und mein Kumpel möchten gerne über Lan spielen.
Er hat einen Rechner, wo XP läuft, ich einen wo Win7 drauf ist.
Nunja, wir möchten halt direkt, ohne Router miteinander spielen.
Doch was muss man machen, dass wir auch wirklich den anderen findne?
Ich weiß, dass man irgendwas mit fetsen Ip´s machen muss. haben wir auch schon versucht, doch irgendwie hat das nicht geklappt.
Wir bräuchten dringend schnelle hilfe.

PS: Ich nenne mal die Einstellungen vond en fetsen Ip´s:
Er (XP):
IP: 192.168.10.51
SUBNETZ: (standart) also: 255.255.255.0

DNS Server adresse:leer

Ich (win7)
IP: 192.168.10.52
Subnetz: 255.255.255.0

DNS Server adresse leer


Ich weiß, dass diese Einstellungen bei mir und meinem Vater funktioniert haben. Doch er findet mich via Suche von Computern mit der IP adresse nicht. 
Mein Vater sagte mir, dass die DNS server adresse automatisch gemahct wird. Doch bei uns bleibt die leer.


Hoffe auf baldige Hilfe

mfg Eiren


----------



## robbe (5. März 2011)

Eigentlich müsste das funktionieren. Habt ihr die Computer direkt per Kabel miteinander verbunden? Habt ihr ein Crossover Kabel verwendet?


----------



## Eiren (5. März 2011)

Naja wir haben ein stink normales Patch Kabel benutzt bzw denke ich es (ist das lan kabel, was beim router dabei war  ). Doch dieses Kabel funktionierte auch, als ich mit einem Kumpel, der auch win7 hatte, über lan gespielt hatte.
 Ist es denn richtig, dass die DNS Adresse leer bleibt?

EDIT: Wir haben auch keine Heimnetz gruppe oder irgendwas ähnliches gemacht^^


----------



## Poempel (5. März 2011)

wie alt sind die pcs? bei älteren pcs brauct man ein crossover kabel um direkt ohne hub/switch spielen zu können... wenn nur einer davon bissl neuer is (vllt so max 3 jahre alt) müsste es mit nem normalen kabel gehen

Edit: dns kann leer bleiben


----------



## Eiren (5. März 2011)

Also Mein Pc ist neu^^ (siehe Sig) und sein pc 1-2 Jahre alt.


----------



## Poempel (5. März 2011)

okay dann ist es schonmal egal was für ein kabel es ist (wenn es schon funktioniert hat)...

habt ihr bei win7 die ip bei "internetprotokoll version 4" umgestellt?


----------



## Eiren (5. März 2011)

Wie "auch"? 
Muss man des nicht NUR beim v.4 machen und nich bei 6 oder bei beiden?^^


----------



## Poempel (5. März 2011)

nur bei v4


----------



## Eiren (5. März 2011)

hmm dann besteht mein Problem weiterhin


----------



## Poempel (5. März 2011)

habt ihr überhaupt ne lan verbindung? (rechts unten)

ansonsten: is das spiel von der firewall geblockt?


----------



## robbe (5. März 2011)

Habt ihr ein Crossover Kabel zum probieren? Bei dem Alter der PCs müsste es zwar auch mit nem Patchkabel gehen, aber garantieren würd ichs nicht. Habt ihr mal versucht euch anzupingen?


----------



## Eiren (5. März 2011)

so...
Kurz mal die Lage:
Er hatte seine Firewall an, ich nicht.
Ich hatte immer versucht ihn anzupingen -> zeitüberschreitung. 
Und das die ganze Zeit. Dann haben wir es spaßeshalber umgedreh und er konnte mich anpingen. Nunja, seine Firwall ausgemacht und es ging, sich gegenseitig anzupingen.
Doch wa sich nicht verstehe, wenn meine Firewall auf war und seine an, warum konnte er mich via Suche von Winows nicht finden? :/
Ende vom Lied: wir können trotzdem nicht das Spiel zusammen spielen, was aber am Spiel liegt denke ich und wir es mit einem anderen versuchen.

mfg


----------



## Poempel (5. März 2011)

ja versuchts mal mit nem anderen spiel...

hat jemand von euch ne wlan verbindung nebenbei laufen? wenn ja, mal gucken wies aussieht wenn ihr die trennt


----------



## Eiren (5. März 2011)

Nein keine Wlan verbindung vorhanden


----------



## Poempel (5. März 2011)

und bei nem anderen spiel?

ka was da noch sein könnte...


----------



## der_yappi (5. März 2011)

Habt ihr im System die selbe Arbeitsgruppe?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn nicht müsst ihr dort den gleichen Namen vergeben.


----------

